# Golden Balls - £100,000 Split Or Steal?



## ChristianTrader (Oct 28, 2009)

[video=youtube;p3Uos2fzIJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Uos2fzIJ0[/video]

This is a clip of a British game show where people have to decide how to use some form of Game Theory to win.


----------



## Andres (Oct 28, 2009)

wow. very interesting. My first inclination was that it was predicated entirely on greed, but then when they discussed it seems more a game of convincing your opponent. I do think that is the first game show where the winner of a substantial amount of money didn't celebrate!


----------

